# Riding schools near Chippenham?



## Ormsweird (16 August 2015)

Posting for a friend:

His riding school is just closing and he's having trouble finding anywhere near Chippenham that can accommodate him, which given he's not particularly large or difficult is boggling me.

Does anyone have any recommendations please?

Thanks!


----------



## macandpolly (17 August 2015)

There's one in tickenham nr Clevedon  not sure how far away that is from u its called evergreen equestrian  center  very good Instructor, friendly  staff  and lovely range of horses


----------



## TheFizzPony (17 August 2015)

Assuming you mean the Wiltshire Chippenham...
http://www.widbrookequestrian.co.uk/
www.reinandshine.co.uk
http://www.epony.co.uk/listings/livery/wiltshire/lacock/lacock-riding-centre/3776
http://www.mountjoystables.com/index.htm
http://www.pewseyvaleridingcentre.com/pvrc/

Hope that helps


----------



## TheFizzPony (17 August 2015)

Also:
http://www.bartonendstables.co.uk/


----------



## Ormsweird (18 August 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------

